# Haunted House Facade



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Because I am seriously dragging my troll like knuckles this season...
Here is a couple of shots of our 2007 Haunted House Facade - Hope you enjoy








































More in between shots on my albumn - Happy Haunting!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

HOLY CRAP!!! That looks great. It's amazing the transformation your house has undergone. I am seriously impressed. Way to go!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

WOW...jaw is on the floor! That is freaking amazing!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That's a really great looking old house. Do you let people go in it?


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

*Thanks glad you like!*

Absolutely!you walked thru the coffin door and up a couple of steps and on one side of you was a witch in warm earthen tones and on the other side was a wizard in cool blue crystal magic tones... They were dueling - then you continued on thru the haunt into the maze area full of other Creatures of the night! I'll have put some more pics of inside the haunt.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Nice! I too am impressed..that must've taken alot of work. I'm very interested in facades.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that goes for me too. nice work!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Holy smokes!!!! You , sir, go too far. I bow to you!!

Where the HELL do you come up with the time to build all that??!!?!? That big elaborate facade AND then the two rooms with the witch and wizard... that's hardcore home haunting!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow!! That is too cool!! Very nice!!


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

Very nice work! I wish I could paint like that. (or even halfway as nice as that!)


----------



## Nightwing (Aug 1, 2007)

That is freaking awesome!!! Are you re-using anything from last year, or are you building a whole new setup this year?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very nice and great lighting.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Holy hell.. Now what did you make the fascade of.. I had planned for one this year but alas my initial vision proved to be too mch to accomplish for year 1.. But there is year 2 to complete my mad visions..


----------



## Vlad Tepes (Sep 4, 2008)

Its wonderful, please put up a link to the rest of your shots


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Hooooooooooooooly crap. Yep, I could live there. Nice freakin' job!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

WOW! that is incredible.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's just amazing work. I don't think my HMO (which isn't to bad in general) would ever allow that in my neighborhood.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

ScreamingScarecrow, Your facade is completly off the hook! I can only imagine how many ToTs stand at the end of the drive thinking "I'm not going in there". Looking at the night pic and seeing your setup, awesome stuff!!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

That is awesome!!!! Excellent job!!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

WOW!! How can you be draggin' this year - with something that great - I would have had it up months ago.


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

Coffin door is cool...yes, really amazing transformation!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hahaha! That is too cool, love the Mansard roof!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Whoa.....love the toe-pincher door.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

What can I say that everyone else hasn't already said, except maybe: THAT F%$#ING ROCKS!!!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Impressive. _Most impressive._ My painting skills are lacking. Care to share the secret?


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

My halloween props just walked out of my yard on their own after seeing that!!!!!!!!


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

OMG DIY fun


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Holy SHMOKES! I could only wish I had the time, money, and talent to do that... Hell these days, I'd be happy with just the money part. That's bloody fookin wicked!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

*Thanks All for the awesome respones!*

To everyone thanks - each and every one of yous could pull this off - Really, I'm not that talented! It just takes some carpentry know how and a total disconect with reality - Have a life in October? what do you mean ave a life in October?? And the painting is actually very simple! I promise I will put together some sort of how-to, but not till at least November! _(there's more pics in my albums)_ Thanks for looking and Happy Haunting!:jol:


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Holy crap indeed. One of the best I've seen yet.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Nightwing said:


> That is freaking awesome!!! Are you re-using anything from last year, or are you building a whole new setup this year?


Last year was the first year for the HauntHouse facade and this year we'll be scaling down what we do as I actually have to spend most of my time on my real job this September/October! :jol:


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Whoa, that's a kick-a$$ facade!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

WOW that is sweet


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Great facade you built there.


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

SS, that is amazing! Great job. I hope your neighborhood appreciates all of your hard work.


----------



## Brainfrt (Sep 5, 2008)

Ok I have to tear down my entrance now and start over. YOU ROCK!! I will pay your airfare to come help me..HAHA


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Apr 3, 2008)

I am impressed...great job!


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

well I don't know what to say. I think every one has covered it.
I was shocked and kept looking at the before and afters to see how the hell you did that


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay you suck!! I was like wtf i dont see no stinkin facade and then WHAMMO!!! HOLY CRAP THAT IS FREAKING WONDERFUL!!! I love love it. You did a fantastic job. I wish i could see it in person.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

The really cool thing about it is that it looks fantastic in the daytime too.


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

WOW ,SWEET!!!!!!!! Where do you put everything when the season is all done?? Looks like alot of time to put together, but very rewarding!!!!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Holy #*%&#! It's like extreme makeover for haunters. Love it.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Very Nice SS.
I am on my way to check out the rest of the pics now...
your imagination did good on this one.


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

Holy mother of God. That is really cool.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Awesome, SS! That's really over the top! and my neighbors tell me I"M obsessed! You sir, take first place!


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

That looks great, SS!! Excellent job!

Wait a second....Is that addition permitted?


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Bone To Pick said:


> That looks great, SS!! Excellent job!
> 
> Wait a second....Is that addition permitted?


LOL - I keep waiting for the permit police but they are never found - I mean never show up!


----------

